# Escambia Crackers



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

did you catch them along the grass with worms or up river


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess of fish! Welcome aboard.


----------



## maxfish (Feb 11, 2008)

What part of the river did you guys catch these. saw grass or up the river? thanks!!!


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

I caught themaroung Goggle Eye lake.They are fixing to be on bed.

I wish more people would post on the freshwater forum. It would be good to share info.


----------



## wjo (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice looking catch,did you get them on earth worms or wigglers ?


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Both


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Great fish...bet they look real good in some grease:clap


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice take!:clap

That is what I have been looking for - can't seem to find any catches even close in the lakes around.

Guess I'll hit the rivers.

:usaflagThanks for the post and pics.


----------

